# Damaged Eye



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey guys,

One of my young P's somehow had his eye damaged, I'm not sure how, maybe got bit in the eye by another P. Anyhow, I don't think he can see through it as its turned a bit white and doesn't focus on movement much.

Anything I should do to help heal the eye, or is he doomed forever?

Thanks


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

sorry for your P doomed forever

one of my is called "capt hook" you know

der buette


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Check your ammonia levels, the eyes turn white first with ammonia burn.
Just had it happen to me.


----------



## escaflownewhite (Oct 19, 2004)

I had a p that only had one eye. His growth couldn't keep up with the others and one day the other ate him. He lived for about 8 months though.


----------

